# Is this one a Rooster?



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

S/he is a huge Brahma and almost 1years old. And growing slowly.. The man who i get her/him from told me it was a female. But s/he was a yellow fluffy chick back then.. And im not sure anymore..


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

After a year I'd say hen...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Weird, when I saw those feathers at the tail I thought male. And those very long legs made me think male. 

So, until someone else who knows large fowl better than me comes along, it's still all a guess.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. If he were a rooster and almost 1 year old, he would have been crowing by now or at least attempting to crow. 
I see you're from Istanbul, Turkey. I've been to Turkey and enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

dawg53 said:


> Welcome to the forum. If he were a rooster and almost 1 year old, he would have been crowing by now or at least attempting to crow.
> I see you're from Istanbul, Turkey. I've been to Turkey and enjoyed it very much.


Hehe, thanks! When i got it it was few weeks old and now its 9 months old. Never tried to crow but also didnt lay any egg.. It can hear other crows from a distance but never responds.. S/he is kinda weird guy.. 
Yeah im from Turkey.. Its a beautiful country but has terrible president and full of ignorant people.. Im glad that you still enjoy it tho..


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

nannypattyrn said:


> After a year I'd say hen...


Yea, i was thinking the same, but isnt is feathers so shiny, long and kinda pointy? Can a hen have that kind of feathers?


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Weird, when I saw those feathers at the tail I thought male. And those very long legs made me think male.
> 
> So, until someone else who knows large fowl better than me comes along, it's still all a guess.


Im not sure anymore.. Its nit crowing or not laying any eggs. Sometimes it loves acting bossy to our dog but most of the times it loves to cuddle the dog.. Has really loong legs but no spurs. Just all those fluffs... Im confused..


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Saddle feathers = Roo
If you have other roosters sometimes other roosters wont crow .


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Myshonok said:


> Im not sure anymore.. Its nit crowing or not laying any eggs. Sometimes it loves acting bossy to our dog but most of the times it loves to cuddle the dog.. Has really loong legs but no spurs. Just all those fluffs... Im confused..


I would say roo.

I lived in Adana for 4 years. loved it!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Wow stunning!!! Looks like a rooster with those saddle feathers. I love the vulture hocks and feathered legs..


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

Nm156 said:


> Saddle feathers = Roo
> If you have other roosters sometimes other roosters wont crow .


I have no other chickens or roosters.. But our neighbour have a flock so it can hear their roosters crowing..


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

seminolewind said:


> I would say roo.
> 
> I lived in Adana for 4 years. loved it!


Adana is the not best place to live. My stepfather is from there and you know sometimes the weather gets too hot that they start to cook eggs on the hot asphalth and try to shoot the sun with their gun.. They all kinda a little crazy )


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> Wow stunning!!! Looks like a rooster with those saddle feathers. I love the vulture hocks and feathered legs..


Dont that sassy look fool you, he 's such a lapdog! 
Also im really novice about pollutry, so whats a vulture hock?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Vulture hocks are stiff feathers on the leg . See the feathers at the joint?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

See the black feathers at the joint sticking out?those are vulture hocks


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> See the black feathers at the joint sticking out?those are vulture hocks


Oh, that makes sense when it explained with photos. Does it have something to do with their breeds or its random, kinda like a mutation?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

My bredas are bred from chickens that had vulture hocks, so now the breed has them. Sultans I think have vulture hocks to, and maybe another breed.


----------



## Myshonok (Jun 28, 2017)

Maryellen said:


> My bredas are bred from chickens that had vulture hocks, so now the breed has them. Sultans I think have vulture hocks to, and maybe another breed.


Yesterday he crowed for the first time. He crowed like 5-6 times then grew quiet again. He has a funny voice


----------

